# Jenson's Rex Blog 2009



## Jenson (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi everyone!

As you may know, I have taken a break from RO for the past few months due to internet/life issues. I also took a break from rabbits for various reasons.

However, I am now back (for good I hope!) and I have some new bunny faces to introduce.

So, here are the bunnies of Jenson Rex 2009! :biggrin2:

First, the bunnies you may recognize. They are all Standard Rex.

This is Hana is my blue doe bred from my heart buns Jay and Mulch. She is very special to me, I can see Jay and Mulch in her all the time. 






Then we have Darla my bi dalmation doe. She is a huge doe with a big heart!





Missy is Darla's full sister and very much like her in looks and temperament.





Then the bucks, who are all new!

Hart and Rayne are castor brothers. They are 8 months old and totally bonded to each other, they do everything together and don't seem to be able to function without each other. They are both gorgeous and loving buns, but having two on your lap at the same time can be difficult!





Next is Troy, a stunning tort Rex. He is really something special. He's a lovely buck with a great coat and lots of fun to have running around the living room.





And last but not least, Leon my lovely little harlequin boy. He is from the same bloodline as Missy and Darla as you can tell from his head. He's very outgoing and friendly. 





And a few more photos of them:




Hana and Rayne sharing an apple.





Hart and Rayne plotting their great escape.





Darla, with something stuck in her teef.





Troy comes charging up to steal a biscuit.





Missy claiming the box. 

Okay, that's it for now. Sorry for the poor photos, better ones coming soon! 

Missed you all! :biggrin2:

Love Jenson


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Jenson,

Welcome back you've been missed.

You have such BEAUTIFUL Bunnies. I want them all, good thing you live so far away from me.

Looking forward to hearing about your babies and seeing *LOTS* of pictures of them.

Susan


----------



## Flashy (Jan 26, 2009)

I love the one of Hart and Raine and their bunny butts  I can't wait to see more of your ace pics.


----------



## polly (Jan 26, 2009)

I want Darla :biggrin2:she is beautiful. You should have been at Bradford mate there were rex coming out your ears and there was a blue, black and seal rex in the auction!! You would have loved it I have never seen so many rex. think I got pics of Ian Gerrards tridali rex it won a lot I have never seen such a good marked one will try and get them up later.

good to have you back xx


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh Jenson! They are just gorgeous! I can't believe the colors and the sweet faces! 

The castor boys stole my heart immediately because they are Big Bos! and when I saw the apple photo and hadn't read the caption...... I thought...... Well that looks like Jay there!!! she's gorgeous!

I'm happy you're back and doing better...... we missed you!


----------



## Jenson (Jan 26, 2009)

Awww guys, you're so good at making people feel welcome again. Thank you, I love you all! :biggrin2:

Lots more photos soon, I promise! I havn't had a real photoshoot with any of the boys yet, and Missy, Darla and Hana were a few months old the last time they had one so I'm planning a bunny photo day on Wednesday.

Lots of castor butt photos for you Tracy. 

Polly you are so bad, making me jealous! Can't wait for the photo of Ian's tri, bet it gorgeous. Kinda glad I wasn't there though, I would have come back with ten rabbits. Will definitely get to London this year, I'm going to buy a money box later and put Â£20 a month in plus whatever change I get. So you'd better be going! 

Thanks Pennie, what a compliment for Hart and Rayne, I think Bo is their idol! :biggrin2: Sometimes for a split second I go into my bunny shed and think Hana is Jay, she pulls the exact same faces that Jay used to pull. But then I put my hand in the cage and she licks me and I think, "There's Mulch right there!". Bless her. I luff my Hana Bon so much. :inlove:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh WOW!

:faint:

Jenson your rabbits are just beautiful! Stunning! I love Darla, and Leon, and Hart and Rayne are SO cute togther..... I just want them all!

I've only seen a mini-rex in real life once ever.... I just wish I could pet them all! :inlove:


----------



## Jenson (Jan 26, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote:*


> I've only seen a mini-rex in real life once ever.... I just wish I could pet them all!


Mine are the big guys, Standard Rex. I prefer the proper sized Rex, more to love! :biggrin2:

You're welcome to come and visit, bring a couple of carrots and they will agree to be friends.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 26, 2009)

*Jenson wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote:*
> 
> 
> > I've only seen a mini-rex in real life once ever.... I just wish I could pet them all!
> ...


Oops! I did know that lol.... My chair to keyboard connector (ie ME) was faulty again 

Carrots you say? I'm on my way! :biggrin2: :run:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 27, 2009)

I want to reach out and snort some bunnies!!! 

Oh man! she does sound like Mulch! and I can see Jay's face so well..... isn't that funny - you wouldn't think people could tell the difference in bunnies but even over the internet I can see resemblance!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2009)

Hoppy Valentine's Photo Contest!


----------



## Jenson (Jan 28, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I want to reach out and snort some bunnies!!!



LOL! Don't get me started on that again Pennie, I've only just got over the addiction! :biggrin2:


----------



## missyscove (Jan 28, 2009)

Your pictures are stunning, as usual.
Glad to have you back!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2009)

Leon is my fave!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 28, 2009)

I honestly can't decide who I like most!:huh

That's probably a good thing. They're just all so pretty! I'd love to have a Standard Rex sometime, even though I'd have to track down a breeder. Everyone else is so into the mini's but I like me some big bunnehs.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 29, 2009)

*Jenson wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I want to reach out and snort some bunnies!!!
> ...



I tried to kick it, but it's just not going away that easily!


----------



## Revverress (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah, I saw the word "rex", and I had to come check this thread out. 

Troy is GORGEOUS. I've never seen a rex in tort; I love the way the colors just mesh together. I also lovelovelove Leon; I just recently my harlequin mini rex, so of course I'm partial to your boy.

What's the standard rex temperament like? Are they any different than the minis? I *really* like them. 

Hehe, keep the pictures coming. I have a feeling I'll be watching this thread.

Holly


----------



## Jenson (Feb 2, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I honestly can't decide who I like most!:huh
> 
> That's probably a good thing. They're just all so pretty! I'd love to have a Standard Rex sometime, even though I'd have to track down a breeder. Everyone else is so into the mini's but I like me some big bunnehs.


Bigger is better sometimes! :biggrin2: With a Rex coat you want that rabbit as big as possible so you have more to hug.


----------



## Jenson (Feb 2, 2009)

*Revverress wrote: *


> What's the standard rex temperament like? Are they any different than the minis? I *really* like them.


Thank you! Troy really is a stunner, I can't help grinning every time I walk into my bunny shed and see him!  And Leon is just lovely, I've never felt a coat as nice as his on any non self Rex before.

Standard Rex are a lot calmer than Mini Rex from my experience (although this seems to be the case with larger breeds in general). They are very chilled out and laid back, they love human and bunny contact, they want ear rubs and cuddles all the time. They are just big, soppy, loving bunnies. If you want a really nice pet Rex and you don't mind the bigger size then go for a Standard, they just love people!

More photos on the way!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 3, 2009)

*Jenson wrote: *


> *naturestee wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I honestly can't decide who I like most!:huh
> ...



And SNORT! :biggrin2: My nose needs its daily Bo snorting!


----------



## Jenson (Feb 6, 2009)

A few more photos for you, I'll confess now...I got lazy and used my camera on auto, I am deeply ashamed of myself for slacking on photography and resorting to this. 







Darla, who is looking very huge as you can see!





She is some sort of ninja bunny.





Handsome boy Troy.





Troy looking for some biscuit crumbs to clean up...





Hana...Uh oh, mum just caught me peeing on the carpet!





Gorgeous girl.





Leon.





Not impressed with the camera!





Hart and Rayne having a grooming session.





Hart or Rayne, I'm not really sure which. It's hard to tell them apart if they're not next to each other!





Pretty Miss relaxing.





Uh oh...shouldn't have woken the beast...




Fingers crossed I'll have baby photos soon!


----------



## Flashy (Feb 7, 2009)

Those are beautiful pics 

Any news on Darla?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm so excited about the prospect of baby rexy bunnies! I hope Darla's doing ok!

Love, love LOVE Troy, and Hart and Rayne..... Actually I love all of them! 

And even on auto you have amazing pictures. No fair! ssd: I am sure I've asked this before, but I forget now. What camera and equipment do you use?


----------



## Jenson (Feb 7, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Those are beautiful pics
> 
> Any news on Darla?


Thanks. I'm still waiting! Right now she's just sat munching hay without a care in the world. I can feel the kits wriggling around though and they seem fine. 

Come on Darla! ullhair:


----------



## Jenson (Feb 7, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I'm so excited about the prospect of baby rexy bunnies! I hope Darla's doing ok!
> 
> Love, love LOVE Troy, and Hart and Rayne..... Actually I love all of them!
> 
> And even on auto you have amazing pictures. No fair! ssd: I am sure I've asked this before, but I forget now. What camera and equipment do you use?


Thanks, she's fine and the babies feel like they're ready to break outta there! Still waiting for the big event though!

I use a Canon 400D with various lenses. I want an upgrade, but I don't think I deserve one now after using it on auto.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!! Sorry I didn't feature it on the news! It wasn't on the calendar. I've added it


----------



## Jenson (Feb 7, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Happy Birthday!!! Sorry I didn't feature it on the news! It wasn't on the calendar. I've added it


Thank you! :biggrin2: 

I thought it wouldn't be on there, or that it might be wrong, I usually don't put my real birthdate on websites. :rollseyes


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 7, 2009)

All of your rex are simply gorgeous!

I love Darla's colour! If I ever have Standard Rex, I will definitley have to have a bi dalmation! Who is her babies daddy? 

Troy is SOOO handsome!

I demand more pictures of your lovely bunch, Jenson!
Emily


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 7, 2009)

Any Baby's YET??????????:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Jenson (Feb 8, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Any Baby's YET??????????:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


BABIES ARE HERE! FINALLY!!!! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

Got a beautiful litter of ten tucked up in a huge nest. Half are harlequin/magpie and the other half have no markings as yet. 

Photo's coming as soon as possible.

They're gorgeous! I'm so chuffed. :dude:


----------



## Jenson (Feb 8, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> All of your rex are simply gorgeous!
> 
> I love Darla's colour! If I ever have Standard Rex, I will definitley have to have a bi dalmation! Who is her babies daddy?
> 
> ...


Thanks Emily! 

Troy is the babies daddy, they were born this morning, 5 are harlequin which I am over the moon about! I've been waiting sooo long for a nice harlequin baby! I will be keeping a harlie doe from this litter to breed to my harlequin buck Leon in future. :biggrin2:


----------



## irishlops (Feb 8, 2009)

lucky u!!!


----------



## Jenson (Feb 8, 2009)

Here's a first peek at Darla's babies...

Can't see much because I didn't want to use the flash, but there are ten kits hiding in there! 






:biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

awwww! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## irishlops (Feb 8, 2009)

they are soo... cute, all pink and little claws...
but 10! wow!!
good luck.
darla has her hands full......or teats full should i say! lol:sickbunny:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 8, 2009)

*EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKK!!!!*

10 babies?!! That's amazing! Congratulations to Darla!

I can't wait for more pictures!!!!! :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:





P.S. I have the Cannon 400D as well but you'd never know it comparing our pictures lol! :embarrassed:Yours are SO good!


----------



## Jenson (Feb 8, 2009)

Here is a quick clip of Darla's babies. I had the night vision on the video camera so you can't see any of their markings, but here they are! I am so happy. :biggrin2:


----------



## polly (Feb 8, 2009)

CONGRATS  I am so chuffed for you gonna be lovin the magpies 
and HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Jenson (Feb 11, 2009)

Here are two of Darla's babies, going to get some more photos today, will try and get the whole litter in.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG! I love them! I can't wait to see them get their fur!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 11, 2009)

Awww, they are SO cute! They put a smile on my face!

I can't wait to see more pics and watch them grow up.... Loooooove the baby bunnehs!


----------



## irishlops (Feb 12, 2009)

the babies look like caramels.....:nerves1
all pink and beautiful.
good luck!lol. give darala a hug for beautiful babies!lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 14, 2009)

How are the 10 baby's doing?


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 14, 2009)

Jenson....what color Rex is Troy? Brown bunnies are my favorites, obviously, and his color is adorable. Is it some sort of Tort? He is absolutely gorgeous. There is just something about brown bunnies :hearts.


----------



## Jenson (Feb 14, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Jenson....what color Rex is Troy? Brown bunnies are my favorites, obviously, and his color is adorable. Is it some sort of Tort? He is absolutely gorgeous. There is just something about brown bunnies :hearts.


Yeah he is a tort. And he's just the sweetest thing!:biggrin2: One of his babies is a tort too, and I also have a tort with harlequin markings in the litter. 

Photo's of the babies coming later!


----------



## irishlops (Feb 14, 2009)

YAY! cute photos alert! troy is very breutiful


----------



## Jenson (Feb 14, 2009)

Okay, here are the babies! I gave them letters so the people who want to reserve them can tell me which one they want. 

Can see the colours coming now...some really weird ones. At the moment I am thinking I will keep the best marked magpie or the best harlequin and perhaps the tort. Not sure yet!



















So, there they are. My first litter of 2009! :blushan:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 14, 2009)

They are SSOOOO precious! I can't tell you how much of a smile those pictures just gave me!! :hearts:


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 14, 2009)

OHHHHH :blushan:! I'll take "Baby A". Let me know how much including the cost of shipping and we can get him right on a plane to the US.

h34r2





[sup]_(....don't think I'm jokin' !)_[/sup]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm in love with Baby H!!!


----------



## Revverress (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh Jenson, they're so precious. I'm officially in love with standard rexes now, thanks. 

Baby H needs to come live with me. I'm so serious. If I was on your side of the world, I'd snatch that baby up in a heartbeat. :hearts

Holly


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll take K! Although you forgot to put that letter on the last picture 

GORGEOUS babies, all of them! You are SO lucky!!!


----------



## Flashy (Feb 15, 2009)

Super Cuties!


----------



## irishlops (Feb 15, 2009)

i agree..... hhhmmmm. which 3 to bunny napp.... i could pop them in my pocket and no one would know......lol loving the cuties like flashy


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 15, 2009)

Jenson they are all Beautiful/Hansome Bunny's. I'm happy they are all doing well.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 15, 2009)

I will take B and H!:shock:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 17, 2009)

I'd take them all if I could!!!
I'd be snorting 24/7!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 17, 2009)

Jenson how are our babies doing today?


----------



## Jenson (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've been really busy the last few days with my dog walking. I'm going to meet a dog in an hour too, I've been on the go all day already! anic:

Day off tomorrow. :biggrin2:

The babies are doing great, all fat and healthy, Darla has been fantastic. We've got a few eyes starting to open now so they should be starting to come out for a wander soon. More photos coming tomorrow!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 17, 2009)

YAH. I'm happy all 10 baby's are doing good. I can't wait for the photo's. I'll be watching I think I'm off work too.


----------



## **Nyki** (Feb 17, 2009)

They are beautiful photos of all your gorgeous bunnies! I am looking forward to seeing more pics of the new babies!!


----------



## irishlops (Feb 20, 2009)

we need more cuteness in our lifes! aka, 10 cute, furry(ish) rex bunnies!!!!!!


----------



## Jenson (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey everyone!

Sorry for not updating, I've been in Cornwall. I have bad news to share first, I lost Hart suddenly. No clue why, there was no warning and nothing I could find wrong with him. Rayne was very miserable and moved to my room for a few days before I left for Cornwall and we've really bonded so he stays in my room most of the time now, he has to go outside when everyone's out just in case the dogs decide to go up and visit. So yes, something good has come out of something very bad and I'm enjoying cuddling up with Rayne, havn't had a really snuggly bunny since Jay so it's nice. 

RIP Hart, we'll miss you. :cry1:

The kits are doing great, all up and eyes open and starting to eat solids. They're gorgeous and Darla has been a great mum!






Missy is due on the 11th but I havn't palpated so I'm not sure, but I think she is pregnant. Hana has also built a nest for the first time so I'm crossing everything for a litter from her finally!


----------



## irishlops (Feb 28, 2009)

omg that great!!!!!!!!!!
dorry about the kit. i sadly know how it feels...
i mght reserve the very bottom on... the white black one....
ps..... its a MIGHT!! il try my dad some time soon...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm so sad that you lost Hart  Binky free little guy...



All the babies are SO cute. I love the bottom left. Reminds me of a Rexy version of Chalk! :hearts: How much do they weigh now roughly?

I hope you had a nice time away


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 1, 2009)

Jenson,

I'm sorry to hear about Hart's passing.
The baby's look very good, but I only see *9* photo's. Where's baby *10*??


----------



## Jenson (Mar 1, 2009)

Hehe, I miscounted, there were only ever 9, I kept counting the magpie's twice!


----------



## Flashy (Mar 1, 2009)

That's REALLY gutting about Hart, I'm so sorry. Binky Free Hart.

You'te babies are growing. Guess it was wishful thinking that amde you count more magpies than you actually got


----------



## Jenson (Mar 1, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Guess it was wishful thinking that amde you count more magpies than you actually got


LOL, that's exactly it!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 1, 2009)

*I guess nobody counted the baby bunny butts. Cause there is only 9. Now don't we feel silly.

Jenson wrote: *


> So, there they are. My first litter of 2009! :blushan:


----------



## irishlops (Mar 2, 2009)

hah ha lol. cute furry bunny butts you mean....


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 11, 2009)

*Jenson wrote: *


> Missy is due on the 11th but I havn't palpated so I'm not sure, but I think she is pregnant. Hana has also built a nest for the first time so I'm crossing everything for a litter from her finally!


How are these kids doing? And did Missy have her kids yet??


----------



## irishlops (Mar 17, 2009)

b u m p i n g 
for pics and bunny babie news...lol


----------



## polly (Mar 17, 2009)

They look lovely Jenson I really love the one with the magpie markings down one side how gorgeous no wonder its been reserved so quickly :0)
did you have a good time down in Cornwall?


----------



## irishlops (May 4, 2009)

*Jenson wrote: *


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Sorry for not updating, I've been in Cornwall. I have bad news to share first, I lost Hart suddenly. No clue why, there was no warning and nothing I could find wrong with him. Rayne was very miserable and moved to my room for a few days before I left for Cornwall and we've really bonded so he stays in my room most of the time now, he has to go outside when everyone's out just in case the dogs decide to go up and visit. So yes, something good has come out of something very bad and I'm enjoying cuddling up with Rayne, havn't had a really snuggly bunny since Jay so it's nice.
> 
> ...


ok, this was posted in febuary.... so...........
how is she, any babies? or was it a false alarm?
any news?
i hope you and the rabbits are keeping well.
ps. how big are the little ones above now?


----------

